# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.24.04 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.24.04 is out!*   *Made lots of general software improvements.*   *1. New MTK smartphones in the list:* *♦ Avvio 787* (MT6572) *♦ Azumi Iro A5Q* (MT6580) *♦ Bmobile AX1035*  (MT6735) *♦ Bmobile AX600* (MT6572) *♦ Bmobile AX605* (MT6572) *♦ Blu D370* (MT6751) *♦ Blu Vivo Selfie* (MT6572) *♦ Blu Dash M2 D090L* (MT6580) *♦ Blu Diva II* (MT6261) *♦ GIONEE S6s* (MT6753) *♦ Eksx X4* (MT6572) *♦ Hyundai E500* (MT6XXX) *♦ HTC Desire 820G PLUS* (MT6592) *♦ Polaroid Turbo C5 P5005a* (MT6580) *♦ TrueConnect X444* (MT6572) *♦ Lenovo A320t* (MT6XXX) *♦ Logic X5t* (MT6580) *♦ Nix Alter 5.1* (MT6753) *♦ SKY 4.5LM* (MT6735) *♦ M4Tel SS4455* (MT6735) *♦ Micromax A190* (MT6591) *♦ Sendtel Savvy* (MT6732) *♦ teXet TM-7868* (MT8382) *♦ ZTE Blade V6 Plus* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade L5 Plus* (MT6580) *♦ ZTE Blade V6 Max A610* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade A610* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Blade A315* (MT6735) *♦ ZTE Z820 Obsidian* (MT6735)  *2. New MTK phones in the list:* *♦ Airtel k306* (MT6261) *♦ Bmobile K360* (MT6261) *♦ GPFE1258CP* (MT6223) *♦ MobiWire Pictor* (MT6260) *♦ Philips X623* (MT6223) *♦ Philips X5500* (MT6236) *♦ PCD775CPM* (MT6250) *♦ ZTE S306 (MT6223)* (MT6223)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

